
Ask HN: Looking for a marketing-focused co-founder - bglenn09
I'm the founder of this site: http://www.snapplans.com. (It is up for demo purposes but not finished). I'm looking for a marketing-driven co-founder. If this is something that might interest you please contact me (my name is Barry) at bglenn09@gmail.com.
======
ohashi
From a quick glance (sorry, I don't register for facebook apps) it seems to me
you just need people using it in the same location.

The most sensible marketing idea to me is using it in your town. Get your
friends to test it out, make plans on it, demo it anywhere you can. Find all
the local people/groups in your area (meetup.com, facebook groups, craigslist,
online dating sites, whatever else comes to mind?)

You need a critical mass in a given location for it to work (I hope you live
somewhere crowded... not on a rural farm!). I say pick your own city because
you may have an easier time connecting with people locally rather than cold
emails/calls. Now is that time to spend any and all goodwill getting people to
try it out.

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://www.snapplans.com>

Edit: Added: _Fantastic_ design coupled with _crystal clear_ and flawless
communication/copy on the home page. Are you _really_ sure you need a
marketing co-founder? ;-)

~~~
bglenn09
Thanks for the clickable link and especially for the kind words. I definitely
need some help figuring out how to get the site off the ground.

------
lachyg
I didn't really understand what it was from the homepage. Is it for me to
organise things with my friends, or is it like Meetup.com? I think you should
also make it more clear it's USA only (The zip codes).

------
Dramatize
...nice use of Vimeo's footer.

~~~
bglenn09
I wasn't aware of it, I assume it's a coincidence and will have a conversation
with my designer about it for sure.

~~~
Dramatize
It's the exact same image. Anyone at YC would notice.

..but if the design is just a rough mockup, I guess it wouldn't matter.

~~~
bglenn09
You're totally right and I'm glad you brought my attention to it. I don't use
vimeo myself and my designers were of course only supposed to use images they
had rights to.

------
pclark
You should apply for Y Combinator, this is a slick product with a well
articulated message. I strongly doubt you need a marketing co-founder - you
need another hacker, and for you to learn more marketing stuff :)

~~~
lachyg
Why would he need another hacker? Seriously, I think it's annoying to assume
in every situation that they should screw the 'business guy' and go for
another hacker!

He doesn't know how to market it, thus that's his problem, getting the word
out. It would be counter intuitive to spend all his time learning to market
(that in itself is silly, it would take a long time, and he may not even be
able to do it.)

